# Dune: Erneute Verschiebung des Sci-Fi-Epos



## GoodnightSolanin (27. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Erneute Verschiebung des Sci-Fi-Epos* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Erneute Verschiebung des Sci-Fi-Epos*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Juni 2021)

Je weiter sie es nach Hinten (in die kalte Jahreszeit) schieben umso wahrscheinlicher wird es das irgend eine Covid Mutation die nächste Welle schiebt und die Tore wieder schließen.

Schaun wir mal !


----------



## bundesgerd (27. Juni 2021)

Ja, nach den Sommerferien werden Lauterbach & Co. die Inzidenzwerte täglich neu auswürfeln...
Was schäme ich mich für diese unfähige "Regierung", die nur die Ausbeutung des Landes im Sinn hat.
Nur meine Meinung, bitte nicht steinigen.


----------



## Enisra (27. Juni 2021)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Ja, nach den Sommerferien werden Lauterbach & Co. die Inzidenzwerte täglich neu auswürfeln...
> Was schäme ich mich für diese unfähige "Regierung", die nur die Ausbeutung des Landes im Sinn hat.
> Nur meine Meinung, bitte nicht steinigen.



*hust*
Einbildung ist nur keine Meinung und nett wie anderen die Meinung zu dieser "Meinung" verbieten willst


----------



## ribald (28. Juni 2021)

Ich bin etwas skeptisch was die Besetzung anbelangt, aber irgendwie ist das der einzige Film in letzter Zeit auf den ich mich richtig freue.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2021)

Ob das ein Epos wird, erstmal noch abwarten. Es muss vor allem lang genug sein, wenn man dem Roman gerecht werden will. Und Villeneuve....naja. Blade Runner 2049 war für mich deutlich überbewertet. Kein schlechter Film, aber auch nicht das Meisterwerk, als welches es viele darstellen.


----------

